# Strategies For Dealing With Spouse's Denial



## MrsBird (Feb 24, 2011)

My husband does not accept that I am separating from him. He asks a series of questions every single day, all day and into the night. There is nothing I've been able to do to get him to stay away from me, to stop the constant bombardment of questions that I will never answer to his liking.

"What are you trying to do to me?"
"What did I do?"
"Can we make this work? Please?"

I'm moving out in a few weeks, which is not helped by his denial that this is happening. Other than sticking my fingers in my ears and going "la-la-la" what can I do? Just bear it?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

either continue to ignore it or talk to him about it. Make him feel listened to. I can't tell from your other post if you are in MC or if you are looking to reconcile. 

My separation went as well as I could have hoped for but i was mostly in denial/numb the whole time. We did have 1 or 2 good talks before it though.

Its probably not possible to get him out of denial and not to ask you to make it work.


----------



## MrsBird (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi anx,

I'm not looking to reconcile. It's a done deal in my heart. I guess there's no way to "change" someone's reaction, especially to something as difficult as this.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

if your separation came out of the blue to your Husband he deserves some sort of answers especially to the first two questions. Have you answered those to him before? And when I say answered I mean in a direct not round about way?


----------

